# Changer carte wifi Ibook G4



## NuNuX59 (6 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un Ibook G4 prochainement. J'ai l'inention d'installer linux dessus. Je sais que sous Linux la carte Airport Extreme n'est pas suportée, je voudrai donc savoir si on peut mettre une autre carte au format mini-pci ou si ce n'est pas possible (même si elle ne fonctinonera pas sous OSX, je veut juste qu'elle marche sous linux). 

Sinon serai t-il possible de mettre une carte Airport Normale? si oui ou peut t-on la trouver et a quel prix envirron?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Zyrol (11 Avril 2005)

Non ce n'est pas possible.

Le seul moyen est peut être d'acheter un dongle wifi sur USB qui est compatible linux.

Apres, tu as surement toutes tes raisons d'installer linux, mais essaye un peu mac os X avant... avec X11 et un accés  au terminal, tu es presque sous linux sans avoir tous les inconvenients... enfin...


----------

